# Start your Winter Knitting Snow Goddess Hat Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Snow Goddess Khione Bonnet is the third in my series of Snow Creations and it is sure to please the fashion diva. It is knit with super bulky yarn and has many attractive design elements. A wide braid frames the face with style. The braid flows into luscious long ties which can be worn loose, tied or wrapped around the neck for added warmth. The bonnet back has an elusive yet eye-catching spiral decrease pattern. The Snow Goddess is an easy knit and an easy to wear fashion accessory.

$6.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/154718394/pdf-131-knitting-pattern-hat-snow?ref=shop_home_active_9


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the hat pattern. It would be great to wear on cold nights--you don't need a hat and scarf with this pattern. Very clever.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sumptuous!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful...is it knit on straight or circular/DP needles?


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

Is this knit with Lion Brand Super Bulky Wool Ease?? That yarn seems to "frizz" to much for me, but I LOVE the pattern and might be able to find another yarn that would work. Do you have any suggestions??


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I used either that or Lion Brand Hometown

Other choices
Lion Brand Heartland #6
Schachenmayr Bravo Big Color Yarn
Schachenmayr Bravo Big Yarn
Plymouth Encore Mega

You could also use a #5 Roving Yarn since it's so lofty.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.



lakeleboeuf said:


> Is this knit with Lion Brand Super Bulky Wool Ease?? That yarn seems to "frizz" to much for me, but I LOVE the pattern and might be able to find another yarn that would work. Do you have any suggestions??


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and multi-task hat.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love those hood with scarf attached.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love this pattern! Thanks for posting this, it's a reminder to me that I need to purchase some of your patterns.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a great pattern especially for walking along the lake in the winter! Hat and scarf together..great!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Another great creation!


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

Grace-Rose, just ordered your pattern. Will be perfect for a couple of my granddaughters! I love your hats and am anxious to get started on this one


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. This is a favorite of mine.

I'm going to modify it a bit and knit from #5 yarn instead of 6. I've had so many requests to do that. It will be a month or so. But many people enjoy using the extra bulky yarn because it knits up so quickly.



njbetsy said:


> Love the hat pattern. It would be great to wear on cold nights--you don't need a hat and scarf with this pattern. Very clever.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

There will be no losing the scarf with this lovely design!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Mt choice would be for the #5 yarn, I'll be checking it out when you get the new pattern posted.


SouthernGirl said:


> Thank you. This is a favorite of mine.
> 
> I'm going to modify it a bit and knit from #5 yarn instead of 6. I've had so many requests to do that. It will be a month or so. But many people enjoy using the extra bulky yarn because it knits up so quickly.


----------

